
Please Review My Landing Page - lkhatter
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;avoca-1.launchrock.com&#x2F;<p>Hi all, I was hoping to get some feedback on an app I wanted to build. It&#x27;s a video social network called Avoca. It&#x27;s supposed to combine short-form style mobile video with urls regarding practically anything.<p>It&#x27;s a bit out there but the video content on other platforms doesn&#x27;t seem to cater towards interests as much as it seems to be a group of people trying to do wacky things to get likes.<p>Please do let me know if you have any questions!
======
w4tson
At first I was confused about the screenshot/mockup. I think it’s meant to
show what you could be signing up to.

I’m not sure the in-app experience is all that helpful. I’d prefer to see a
video of some cool stuff that people might share. Some quick cuts of what you
think could be the power of this network.

I think this landing page doesn’t need much more than that video and a sign up
link. (Exaggerating but you get the idea)

I am no serial entrepreneur, I have no experience in this area. Just opinions.
Good luck

------
paulcole
When I get to the page I quickly want to see 3 things:

1\. What is it?

> A place to share thoughts, ideas, and opinions, using video!

What kind of place? Website? App? Why is video at the end if that's the
(presumably) unique feature?

2\. How will it make my life better?

No clue.

3\. What do I do now?

Get notified on release isn't bad but what about "Get On The List" or
something to make it seem more exclusive?

~~~
lkhatter
Thanks this was very helpful!

~~~
paulcole
This is where I got it from:

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XFJ2JGR](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XFJ2JGR)

Overall worth taking a look at.

------
LarryMade2
I think page about a video blog should have a video on the landing page.
Especially with the presenter being informal and enthusiastic, if this is a
check to see interest, then simulate what the experience you want to present
in the video. Though I think the lead picture there is excellent.

To me, the screenshot looks more like an ID badge than a video forum
screenshot, the main pic looks like a newscaster reading from a teleprompter,
little too formal.

~~~
lkhatter
Yeah, I have to admit I am not the greatest product designer. Thanks for the
feedback!

------
happppy
Too much white space. Plain blue with too much white is not looking good at
all. Mobile image is not looking good.

------
_mrmnmly
hey!

work on the whitespace - make consistent vertical margins between elements:
beginning of the white section seems a bit too cluttered.

Also try to use a bit different color palette - that blue color looks like a
bit CSS's default `blue` built-in color - try something more unusual! :)

good luck!

------
sunsetvalley
You might want to play around with the spacing (there seems to be a lot more
white space than necessary) and the color scheme--the black, blue, and white
don't work very well together as it is.vOther than that the content is pretty
good.

------
Kazooie_Bird
I was able to briefly look at this and it feels very square and sharp. Maybe
implementing UX/UI design patterns would make the landing page flow more and
overall more appealing.

~~~
lkhatter
I think it's more of a problem with Launchrock, than anything else.

